# إجراء التحقيق فى الحوادث



## mohamed lashin (12 أبريل 2009)

نستكمل الجد-بعد عرض الدليل والسياسة وبالرغم من قلة الآراء والتعليقات والتى أحتاجهابشدة لأنى بمنتهى البساطة أستفيد منها جدا
هذا إجراء التحقيق فى الحوادث
وأرجو ألا يعامل معاملة ما قبله
فلا خاب من إستشار


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (13 أبريل 2009)

م/ محمد
ماذا تقصد بان ترجو ان يعامل معاملة ماقبله
حضرتك طلبت النقاش
وفعلا استجاب لك الاعضاء 
وقمت شخصيا بالنقاش من طرف واحد بالتعليق علي اجرائك السابق والذي ينقصه الكثير واوضحت لك بعض هذه النقاط
ولكن حضرتك لم تكلف نفسك عناء الرد والنقاش وتعديل الاجراء حسب مجريات النقاش
وبالتالى ساتوقف عن الرد او النقاش حتي تحترم المناقشات ويكون هناك جدية وليس فقط عرض عضلات باجرائات موجودة لدي الكثيرين ولدىمنها 300 صفحة (دليل+اجرائات+تعليمات تشغيل) موضوعة ومطبقة في كبريات الشركات وليس اجراءات عامة مليئة بالثغرات


----------



## sayed00 (14 أبريل 2009)

محمد

رجاء التوضيح ما الفرق بين التعاريف التالية ؟؟

*4-1 الحادثة : حدث غير مرغوب فيه قد يتسبب في: الوفاة ، إعتلال الصحة ، الأذى ، الإصابة أو أي فواقد أخرى .*
*4-2 الحدث العرضي ( الساقطة ): الحدث الذي يؤدى إلى وقوع الحادثة ، أو الذي يكون له تأثير كبير يقود إلى حادثة .*

*المواصفة الجديدة لم تذكر شيئ يسمى accident كل شيئ جاء تحت مسمى incident ما فيهم ال near miss*


----------



## sayed00 (14 أبريل 2009)

محمد

قياس مستوى الاداء يعنى بالانجليزى kpi بالنسبة للاجراء هذا

*8 ـ مقياس مستوى الأداء:-*
*8-1 استيفاء النماذج بدقة . ????? هل ذلك يعكس ال kpi للاجراء هذا؟*

*8-2 سرعة استدعاء أية بيانات مطلوبة في أي وقت ممكن. --- هذه يمكن اعادة صياغتها لنقول سرعة الانتهاء من التحقيق و اصدار التوصيات*

*و هناك ما هو اهم من ذلك هو متابعة تنفيذ التوصيات و التعميم بالدروس المستفادة*

*و ايضا هناك مقياس اهم مما سبق و هو مدى تكرار الحوادث المتماثلة للتى سبق التحقيق فيها (دى اقوى مقياس)*


----------



## الطيرالمسافر (15 أبريل 2009)

بالإضافى الى تعليق المهندس سيد .... 



ذكرت فى بداية الأجراء ان من ضمن المراجع ... قانون العمل المصرى 12 لسنة 2003 



أين تعريف اصابة العمل كما ورد بالقانون ؟؟؟!!!!!!!!

اصابة العمل : الإصابة بأحد الأمراض المهنية المبينة بالجدول رقم (1) المرافق أو الإصابة نتيجة حادث وقع أثناء تأدية العمل أو بسببه، وتعتبر الإصابة الناتجة عن الإجهاد أو الإرهاق من العمل إصابة عمل متى توافرت فيها الشروط و القواعد التى يصدر بها قرار من وزير التأمينات([8]) بالاتفاق مع وزير الصحة و يعتبر فى حكم ذلك كل حادث يقع للمؤمن عليه خلال فترة ذهابه لمباشرة عملة أو عودتة منه بشرط أن يكون الذهاب أو الإياب دون توقف أو تخلف أو انحراف عن الطريق الطبيعى . 



أين إجراءات الابلاغ عن الحادث .. لمكتب مديرية القوي العاملة التابع له المنشأه كما ينص القانون؟؟؟!!

ألا يعد ذلك مخالفة لسياسية الشركة التى تنص على الألتزام بالتشريعات القانونية الواجبة التطبيق ؟؟؟؟!!!


( مادة 228 ) 

تلتزم كل منشاة صناعية يعمل بها خمسة عشر عاملا فأكثر ، وكل منشاة غير صناعية يعمل بها خمسون عاملا فأكثر بموافاة مديرية القوي العاملة المختصة بإحصائية نصف سنوية عن الأمراض والإصابات وذلك خلال النصف الأول من شهري يوليو ويناير علي الأكثر . 
كما تلتزم كل منشاة من المنشات الخاضعة لأحكام هذا الباب بإخطار المديرية المشار إليها بكل حادث جسيم يقع بالمنشاة وذلك خلال أربع وعشرين ساعة من وقوعه . 
ويصدر الوزير المختص قرارا بالنماذج التي تستخدم لهذا الغرض . 
 




وأخيراً وكلاكيت ثالث مره ... قانون البيئة المصرى صدر سنة 1994 وليس 2004 


تقبل تحياتى


----------



## mohamed lashin (15 أبريل 2009)

أستاذى م/أحمد
الإجراء الأول كان الدليل وقد تم تحويله للموضوع المثبت الخاص بالاوساس
وقد عرفت ذلك متأخر مما يوحى لك بأنى غير مهتم ولكن يعلم الله أنى لست كذلك
وردا على موضوع العضلات فأنا لست محتاجا للإستعراض لأنى أعلم أن فى المنتدى من هم أعلم

م/سيد
(*الحادثة : حدث غير مرغوب فيه قد يتسبب في: الوفاة ، إعتلال الصحة ، الأذى ، الإصابة أو أي فواقد أخرى .
الحدث العرضي ( الساقطة ): الحدث الذي يؤدى إلى وقوع الحادثة ، أو الذي يكون له تأثير كبير يقود إلى حادثة .

المواصفة الجديدة لم تذكر شيئ يسمى accident كل شيئ جاء تحت مسمى incident ما فيهم ال near miss)
فهذا هو مرجعى
* *[FONT=&quot]3 ـ 9 الحادث [/FONT]**Incident **[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الأحداث المرتبطة ( ذات الصلة ) بالعمل وفيها تحديث أو قد تحدث الإصابة أو المرض ( بصرف النظر عن الشدة ) أو الوفاة .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ملاحظة 1 : ـ وقوع الحادث هي الحادث الذي وقع وادي إلى الإصابة أو الاعتلال في الصحة أو الوفاة [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ملاحظة 2 : ـ حادث بدون وقوع حادثة إصابة أو اعتلال الصحة أو وفاة ربما أشار إليها أيضا على أنها الخطأ القريب [/FONT]**Near Miss **[FONT=&quot] أو [/FONT]** Near Hit **[FONT=&quot]أو [/FONT]**Close Call**[FONT=&quot] أو خطير الحدوث [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ملاحظة 3 : حاله من حالات الطوارئ ( انظر 7 ـ 4 ـ 4 ) وهو نوع خاص من انواع الحوادث [/FONT]*
3.9 incident
work-related event(s) in which an injury or ill health (3.8) (regardless of severity) or fatality occurred, or could have occurred 
NOTE 1 An accident is an incident which has given rise to injury, ill health or fatality.
NOTE 2 An incident where no injury, ill health, or fatality occurs may also be referred to as a “near-miss”, “near-hit”, “close call” or “dangerous occurrence”.
NOTE 3 An emergency situation (see 4.4.7) is a particular type of incident.
وبخصوص مقياس الأداء فرأيك صحيح وسأقوم بالتعديلات فورا
م/مصطفى
هل ترى إنشاء إجراء يوضح كيفية الإبلاغ عن الإصابات برغم :
1- عدم ورود ذلك فى المواصفة
2- وجود نماذج حكومية ثابتة للإبلاغ والتسجيل عن الحوادث فى الجهات الحكومية 
وردا على آخر تعليق والخاص بتاريخ إصدار قانون البيئة فقد علمت بأنه 1994 وليس 2004 وندمت على ما فعلت
وأعتذر عن التأخير فى ردى بسبب العمل


----------



## mohamed lashin (15 أبريل 2009)

إخوانى 
قد قمت ببعض التعديلات على هذا الإجراء بعد نقاشنا 
ولكن أحتاج بعض التطرق للنقاش فى خطوات العمل ونماذج التطبيق
وهل هى مناسبة أم لديكم تعليقات


----------



## الطيرالمسافر (15 أبريل 2009)

سيدى الفاضل المواصفة لا تشترط للإجراءات أن تكون مكتوبة ... فلماذا قمت بكتابة إجراء ؟؟؟؟!!

ما أقصدة يا أستاذى الفاضل هو وضع الابلاغ كأحد خطوات الإجراء .. ولا حضرتك حتحقق .. وحتسجل ... وتمنع تكرار الحدوث .. ولن تلتزم بالقوانين المنظمة للدوله والتى تنص على الابلاغ عن الحوادث ؟؟؟!!!


----------



## mohamed lashin (15 أبريل 2009)

صحيح ------------------------


----------



## ahmedeng2007 (27 أبريل 2009)

رائعة جدا هذه المعلومات و جزاكم الله خيراااااااااااااااا


----------



## turkei (27 أبريل 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية ومشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (2 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا
وبالتوفيق


----------



## tamer safety (23 أكتوبر 2010)

ممتاز جدا
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## agharieb (24 أكتوبر 2010)

ألف شكر


----------



## خالدعمران محمود (24 أكتوبر 2010)

لا تنسوا ان لكل منشاة التقارير الخاصة نظرا لظروف العمل التى تقوم به ولكن يجب ان نتفق على انه هناك ثوابت 
لا نستطيع ان نحيد عنها وهى قوانين الدولة التى نعمل بها 
بس اللة ينور على التقارير


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (25 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم
نتيجة لسوء الفهم الذي حصل في السابق والذي على ما يبدو تم حله نتيجة لروح التفاهم العالية بينكم كأخوة
وحتى لا أسبب نفس المشكلة لن أقوم بدمج الموضوع مع سابقه حتى يستوفي النقاش حقه
مع تحياتي لكم


----------



## ابراهيم55 (25 ديسمبر 2010)

شي جميل


----------



## احمد طعيمه1986 (28 ديسمبر 2010)

معلومات قيمه شكرا على الاضافه الجميله


----------



## ecc1010 (9 يناير 2011)

جزززززززززززززززززززززززززززاك الله خيرا


----------



## fraidi (9 يناير 2011)

thankssssssss


----------



## fraidi (19 مايو 2014)

thankssssssssssssssss


----------



## fraidi (12 يونيو 2014)

Thanksssssssssssss


----------



## fraidi (9 فبراير 2015)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## رمزة الزبير (9 فبراير 2015)




----------



## fraidi (21 مارس 2016)

جزاكم الله خيراا


----------

